# Shoptemp payment Methods



## crims (Apr 11, 2010)

I just want to point out that the FAQ for ShopTemp still says,

*1. What payment methods do you currently accept?*
We currently accept payment via both PayPal and Moneybookers. These are two of the biggest names in sending payments online and are therefore trusted by hundreds of thousands of people worldwide.
You will be able to pay using your credit or debit card using either of these sites.

As many people already know, you CANNOT pay with Paypal on their site right now. If anyone here has influence over at their site, can you please get them to fix this mistake.

Thank you.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

crims said:
			
		

> I just want to point out that the FAQ for ShopTemp still says,
> 
> *1. What payment methods do you currently accept?*
> We currently accept payment via both PayPal and Moneybookers. These are two of the biggest names in sending payments online and are therefore trusted by hundreds of thousands of people worldwide.
> ...


Actually you can again. There's a temporary fix in place.


----------



## reiella (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> crims said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On that note, I just made a purchase through paypal, but order status still says no payment recieved.  Which from what I read on the order form is fairly normal as the payments get verified by an agent first.  Just curious how long until the status updates?

Not a big deal either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, just curious.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

Should be done tomorrow when regular weekday business hours resume, I'd expect.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Actually you can again. There's a temporary fix in place.



no there isn't just checked paypal is not a option


----------



## lukands (Apr 11, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great?? Now what do I, place an order or not, I want to pay with paypal.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 11, 2010)

lukands said:
			
		

> Nathan King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here i'm waiting for google checkout or something to be put up 

moneybookers con you they make random charges to you back account


----------



## reiella (Apr 11, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I just placed an order and it went through paypal just fine.  I selected manual for the option though that may help you, I dunno.

[ edit, And thanks Ace, I'm a bit embarassed I missed the big sticky topic explaining it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

As reiella said, you have to select manual payment still to use paypal, but paypal is available. As for Google Checkout, that likely isn't a possibility after all. They have a zero tolerance flashcart and modchip policy.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 14, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> As reiella said, you have to select manual payment still to use paypal, but paypal is available. As for Google Checkout, that likely isn't a possibility after all. They have a zero tolerance flashcart and modchip policy.



really?  where did you find that?  when I looked at their policy all it said was something along the lines of "don't sell anything that is illegal in your country".

never mind, found it http://www.google.com/support/merchants/bi...p;answer=160074


----------

